#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Why Google banned Huawei Mobiles?

## tripidea

Google always supports all the tech companies, but this time suddenly they banned the 2nd biggest mobile company brand in the world.
Are there any unique reasons behind it ? Share your opinions with me...

----------

